# Brake Ducts(fins really) installed on TTRS



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

I took a trip up to Seattle last weekend to Cantrell Motorsports to have this kit installed. Zach and his crew were great and I was in & out really fast.










I found this online as they had a customer with a TTRS that was having brake cooling issues on track(shocking I know). He tracks his car every chance he gets so he is harder on the brakes than most. They designed and installed this kit on his car and his braking issues are gone. So I thought I would give it a try along with some other brake upgrades and try to eliminate this from the start.

They pull more air from the existing duct with an extension and also additionally from under the tray....









...and then take the extra air and redirect it towards the brakes more efficiently than the little stock fin









Now I just need to hit the track & see if I wasted my money brake mods!

btw, I put 450 miles on the car for the trip and got 26.9 mpg spending most of the time at 80 mph. I kinda was hoping for better....my first long trip with MSS installed and I was very happy with the ride on less than great WA roads


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Where did you find them "online"?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

LongviewTx said:


> Where did you find them "online"?


Cantrell's customer posted on some forum back in Nov or Dec. I can't recall which one now. So I called them and finally scheduled an appointment to install. Now that they fitted a couple kits they can ship them to customers now. If your interested call Zach at Cantrell Motorsports in Kirkland, WA


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Awesome, thanks. I'll give 'em a whirl.


----------



## Sylvain (Mar 17, 2013)

I already have the stock Audi brake duct, but after 3 laps at "Le Mans" track day in France, brake pedal has gone on the floor.. RBF600 was in ebullition. 

I saw this week the Porsche GT3 brake duct, they looks larger than the Audi's one, so better i suppose. GT3RS and GT2 one are lot larger too but i really doubt we can install it on the RS.

As the low arm looks like ours, i'm sure with a little cut we can fit them.
The GT3 brake duct are 30$ pair, so i can test, if no results, never mind.

Here is the GT3 one:

















In order: Stock 911/Boxter, GT3, GT2:









But the GT2 is 250$ pair, so i prefer cutting the GT3 one


----------



## eddiey (Apr 25, 2012)

*I did the prototype brake scopes*

The TTRS brakes cooling is the weakest link when tracking the car. The TTRS is a sleeper and I love chasing down GT3 out on the track. In stock form the brake overheats and you'll lose the ability to drive laps, they get so hot the lead weights melted off the rim. I had Cantrell Motorsport develop these scoop for me and they've worked pretty well over the winter. We weren't able to make brake ducts with air directed into the calipers so this was an option without major rework. Here's some shots of the prototype that was install on my car.

























I think it's worth the price, the kit is pretty easy to install all you need is a drill and pop rivet gun. Hope you see you out on the track.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

Sylvain said:


> .
> 
> As the low arm looks like ours, i'm sure with a little cut we can fit them.
> The GT3 brake duct are 30$ pair, so i can test, if no results, never mind.


That is certianly cheaper that my set up, let us know how it works for you


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

eddiey said:


> The TTRS brakes cooling is the weakest link when tracking the car. The TTRS is a sleeper and I love chasing down GT3 out on the track. In stock form the brake overheats and you'll lose the ability to drive laps, they get so hot the lead weights melted off the rim. I had Cantrell Motorsport develop these scoop for me and they've worked pretty well over the winter. We weren't able to make brake ducts with air directed into the calipers so this was an option without major rework. Here's some shots of the prototype that was install on my car.
> [
> I think it's worth the price, the kit is pretty easy to install all you need is a drill and pop rivet gun. Hope you see you out on the track.


So that was your car I saw! Thanks for responding. Yes, I had the same problem with my RS4, despite using the Alcon set up. Just not enough airflow.
I was really happy to find your kit as I have read alot of brake cooling problems on the TTRS and would rather avoid this from the outset. I'm sure I will see you out there soon!


----------



## Sylvain (Mar 17, 2013)

eddiey said:


> The TTRS brakes cooling is the weakest link when tracking the car. The TTRS is a sleeper and I love chasing down GT3 out on the track.


Like this:
[video=dailymotion;xy9a2m]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xy9a2m_ttrs-vs-gt3rs-journee-srs-le-mans-16-03-2013_auto?search_algo=2[/video]

My TTRS APR Stage1 (but with Down pipe) vs 415hp GT3RS. After two laps, brake pedal at floor for me


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

What pads is everyone running? I only boiled my fluid once when bedding pads on a back road with the license plate covering the left nose duct (burnt out the 'RS' sticker). I run Carbotechs on stock rotors and calipers. I change fluid twice a year, about every 3 track days; nothing fancy, just ATE Super Blue/Yellow. I run a really fast track with hard and deep braking points. I may get some fade at the end of the last session of the day, if that.

The extra cooling is likely worth it. It's just that there are several other things one should try first:
- Pads, including rears (stock ones suxors)
- Fluid (although they may be using ATE 100 yellow stock, which is decent)

- lines - don't help with heat, but significantly improve brake feel and the ability to trail brake.


----------



## Sylvain (Mar 17, 2013)

I've test Pagid Blue RS4.2: don't work on TTRS, this car is too heavy for the pads. i'm now on PCF08, nice feeling, but a lot of temperature, making the new RBF600 boiling. Next fluid will the Castrol SRF.


----------



## eddiey (Apr 25, 2012)

*Pagid Yellows and fluild flush...!*

Flushing out your fluids and changing your brake pads helps a lot allowing for better brake feel, with these air scoop it'll help to keep the temps down. Need additional testing over spring and summer to validate how good this setup will work. I'm hoping with the warmer weather the scoop is going to direct enough air for keeping the front brakes cool. The added scoop surface helps a great deal but I would prefer direct duct cooling where the air is directed at the disc and caliper. Anyway, I looking forward to seeing you out at the track.


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

Good thread.We're going somewhere!
Real brakes,a suspension tweak,a stage 1 or 2...and we beat those GT3...


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

eddiey said:


> Need additional testing over spring and summer to validate how good this setup will work.


Summer is a PITA. I ran Willow Springs and AAA Speedway in the summer. Both tracks made the car wheeze like an old smoker. (GT-Rs were similarly slower) However, brakes did OK. Reproducible fade at the end of sessions, but not the complete meltdown that some have described.

As for a GT3, it depends on the driver. When I first got my R-S3s I tried to chase a couple GT3 cup cars. I kept them in view for a full lap, then lost sight of them. And they were just warming up. Of course, these were competition cars with full livery, probably not road legal. At another track, I was held up by a production GT3, but the driver wasn't that good.
A GT3 is a formidable beast. No amount of mods would bring a TT-RS in parity.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

eddiey said:


> Need additional testing over spring and summer to validate how good this setup will work. I'm hoping with the warmer weather the scoop is going to direct enough air for keeping the front brakes cool.


I'm not sure what else we could do - upgrades rotors, ss lines, race pads and Endless fluid? If this doesn't work we are screwed!


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

I switched from Motul RBF 600 to Brembo LCF 600+ 3 years ago on my ///M Coupe track car and have not looked back. Brembo seems to work a better on track for pedal feel and consistency and it costs about the same as the Motul. Its an interesting brake fluid where after a flush, it needs one heat cycle on track before it starts to feel quite awesome. Its worth a try.

For pads, I am not sure if Hawk makes the DTC-60 for the TTRS but that is an excellent pad as well and relatively well priced. 

The TTRS at 3300 lbs is about the same weight as my ///MC (~3275 lbs) so if braking power is not an issue with stock pads, then cooling ability is what needs to be improved for helping them last. After trying fluids, pads and improving air cooling on the stock calipers, I was still struggling to get complete 25 minute sessions in at pace. I finally gave in and got the StopTech 4 pot kit all around (355mm rotors) and cooling has not been an issue since despite my driving abilities improving and me carrying more speed into turns and braking late.

For cooling the 2 key pieces to look at are calipers (aluminum is better I think) and rotors (two piece floating and proper vanes help a lot) after getting air into that area (ducts), running good pads and fluid. If Racing Brake has an OE upgrade for the TTRS, its worth a consider. And as for calipers, if the fronts are doing most of the work then maybe they are getting overworked and moving some brake bias to the rear would help balance things out. Maybe start with running a more aggressive pad out back for starters ... 

That being said, I must throw in the advice that there is no replacement for altering driving lines and style a bit to make up for the brake system (and tires) a bit. The TTRS has a lot of power but it can still be driven like a momentum car and brakes "managed" once you have good race hardware in there (pads, fluid, cooling).



[email protected] said:


> I'm not sure what else we could do - upgrades rotors, ss lines, race pads and Endless fluid? If this doesn't work we are screwed!


Get StopTech BBKs all around.:thumbup:


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

*Brakes issues -easy to resolve...*

Hi All,
I will spare ya'll my infamous long post and point you to this thread - see http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5918223-TT-RS-Rear-BBK-review...

In short I have resolved my brake issues as follows...;

BBK fronts - Audi RS6 C6 V10 390mm discs with PFC08 pads

BBK rears - Audi RS6 V8 335mm discs with Carbotech pads

ENDLESS RF-650 fluid / braided lines

In the thread above I gave detailed info which will help if you care to read it again. My setup works - am on track now at least twice a month and some months more. I complete at minimum 60 hard laps at each track visit whilst testing MSS Spring Kits. 

My brakes get a great deal of abuse on track and simply performs without any issues...thus no fade; no overheating; no soft pedals etc - see latest http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpNjT7vx8IU. We do not like to compromise so we go for solutions that work. Keep in mind my car is likely the heaviest TT-RS around at 156*6*kg (Ohh, we have lost weight alright....used to weigh 156*8*kg...).

Anyway, I find that the solution to trouble free brakes is to get the whole package right thus...;
- good fluid - personally, I would not look beyond ENDLESS RF-650...there is a reason why most GT3RS boys use it.

- PFC pads are great...PFC01 is too strong even for me on track and PFC08 is just right...though I got over 20k miles from PFC01...PFC08 should last as long as minimum (actually, am adviced to expect 30k miles from them...!)

- the RS6 V8 335mm discs are top quality stuff...Audi got that right...! My understanding is that the disc is made from a harder wearing material and being larger helps move more brake bias rearward thus your fronts do less work and car will be better balanced leading to improved braking...my thread covers all these points...!

- cooling ducts…yep…get these done…makes sense…I have the Audi airslide ‘thingy’ and tbh I only got these just because…I doubt I need them as we simply abuse the brakes and they just shrug the abuse off…having said that, I do like the these ducts Jeff has posted here…they look good and the angle of the duct makes sense…I did something similar to mine ages ago.

William


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

Those Brits know better...
Too bad we don't have a "like" button.

And,we will get some of those GT3's...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

TTracing said:


> Those Brits know better...
> Too bad we don't have a "like" button.
> 
> And,we will get some of those GT3's...


For sure, the Brits & Aussies have had the TTRS for quite a while now & have worked out some bugs for us here in the states. Endless brake fluid has been a proven winner. I would really like
to use a set-up with the stock front calipers as they are good hardware and as the Subi sti's use the same caliper there are alot of good pad cheap pad choices. Adding RB rotors, proper track pads, lines/fluid and some additional cooling I hope to have some consistient, repeatable braking on track. "Getting" some GT3's would be fun too


----------

